# New to the forums....



## 15731 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello everyone!! I am new to this! I haven't technically been diagnosed with IBS but I'm pretty sure that's what I have. Years ago, I was diagnosed by my doctor as just having a nervous stomach...and when I researched that, it was IBS.Anyways, it can be very hard to deal with as many of you know. I'm in my senior year of college, and I just moved away from home last year. My best friend goes to the same college I do, and I made sure we could room together because there is no way I could live with anyone else. She knows about my problem, she understands. I am so frustrated though because mine really only occurs in the AM. Not always, but most of the time. It's really annoying. Especially when I have work or class at 8am, and it only takes me 20 min or so to get ready, but I have to wake up like an hour or so before I have to leave, in case I'm having stomach issues....that's dumb to me. There's gotta be something else I can do. Today I have an 8am final exam, and my roommate needs the bathroom from 6:20-7:30 when we leave, and so I got up at 5! I just think there's gotta be something different to this. I am trying to figure out if this is dietary, I'm trying to think of what I am eating at night that could be causing it, but it's always something different. I drink 2-3 cups of coffee a day, but it's always after having an attack in the morning. It's also frustrating, because I've had to call into work because of it, and I think my boss gets frustrated. I always say things like "I have the stomach flu" or "I think I ate something bad" but then by 10am or so, I feel absolutely fine. It usually only lasts a couple hours.Oh! and my best friend is immodium ad. I buy it in bulk at Costco, lol. I take them a lot!!! I keep thinking that this is probably bad, but I don't know what else to do sometimes!!! It's just so frustrating whne you need to go somewhere, sometimes I don't have a choice...and I have a hard time going in public restrooms, I know I shouldn't, but I feel like I need privacy. Well, that's pretty much my story, sorry for the long post, I just wanted to share my story and see if anyone has any input. Does anyone have the morning problems like I do? Any suggestions on how I can prevent this?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I take imodium, i do not think there is any problem with that.I am unsure about the coffee though- its a stimilent, and always causes me problems with my stomach? What is the reason for drinking so much coffee? Stamina to stay awake? Could you try having something with less caffiene in it?Nikki


----------



## 15731 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello. Thank you for the reply. I just figured it was bad how often I take Immodium, I feel like it would have bad long term effects or something. The reason I drink coffee is 2 reasons, 1. just the caffiene 2. I absolutely LOVE the tasteBut like I said, I usually have an attack before I have the coffee...so I don't know if that is what's going on or not.


----------



## 17512 (Apr 15, 2007)

hi therei am also new to the forum but have had IBS for about 6 years now. maybe more, i cant remember.anyway i went through my entire college life (i live and am form india but studied at vassar college, ny) with IBS.i too would wake up early just to make sure my tummy was okay and to ensure that i had enough time to go. i also had to always press my stomach (which i have stopped doing now) and would take a long time in the loo. i too, couldnt go in any old loo. i think there is nothing like you "shouldnt" feel this or that. feelings are there. and to you they very often seem rational. dont beat yourself up about that. this is a very frustrating condition particualrly when in college. like you i had roomates who understood and were sympathetic but that didnt really help the fact that i still had to wake up so early, was frustrated and very often had to leave work early. and most of the time the attacks were in the morning. and my schedule was such that i had early classes most years and would have to work straight after. so no time to go back to my dorm.and i was even so crazy as to have "comfortable" loo's in certain buildings that i frequented. it was strange and in my head i thought i was ridiculous, anal and crazy.but after joinging this forum i realize that there are people who feel like me and so i am not alone. that can be helpful especially when dealing with college life.i know i havent given you any concrete advice but having been there done that, i can totally understand your feelings. about cancelling work...try to schedule your work times for post lunch. i could schedule my own times (i worked at the post office and then at the career development centre..both of which were open till 5). is that possible for you?also in terms of food, i dont drink coffee but i find when i do, i feel terrible. i feel rumbles in my tummy, bloating, pain and most often ihave to run to the loo. but everyone is different so you will have to be the best judge.and try to be more aware of what you eat. its hard in college to avoid the burgers and deserts every day but they are loaded with fatt and grease...things that dont settle well with us...so try to avoid those. then again..i am speaking from my own experience.if you have any more questions or concerns dont hesitate to send me a private message as well.and remember, you are nearly graduated. so hold your head up high and feel proud for that.take care


----------

